# Traunsee



## Albrecht (24. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
fischt eigentlich jemand von euch am Traunsee?
Ich habe zwar heuer noch nichts erwischt, aber in den letzten Tagen wurden einige gute Hechte erwischt.

Postet bitte mal eure Erfahrungen zum (meiner Ansicht nach) schönsten See des Salzkammerguts.

Petri,
Al


----------



## rob (24. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

da würd ich gern mal auf renken gehen..wie sieht es denn im moment mit dem bestand aus?lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (24. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi rob,
da solltest du dich nicht erwischen lassen...
Alle Coregonen sind im Traunsee den Netzfischern vorbehalten :v .

Der Bestand ist sicher nicht überagend, Zellersee (nicht der in OÖ) ist sicher viel besser, aber es gibt einige Seesaiblinge.

Allerdings kenne ich einen Knaben der im Frühjahr echte Supermarenen (oft 60er) vom Ufer aus fängt |rolleyes .

Der Hecht ist am Traunsee übrigens noch bis 1. April frei und anfang nächster Woche kommt meine neue 6m Zille |supergri.....


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Servus Albrecht!
Ich habe von 1953 bis 1973 in Gmunden gelebt,gewohnt und gefischt!Der Traunsee ist zwar einer der schönsten Seen im Alpenvorland,aber auch einer der kältesten!!Es gibt 
dort meines Erachtens die größten Brachsen in Österreich(bis 7,5 kg!!)und es werden auch Maränen bis zu diesem Gewicht gefangen!!Die Maränen wurden erst in den 70-er Jahren von den 43 (kann sein,daß sich diese Zahl seit damals schon verringert hat)
Berufsfischern am See eingesetzt.Vorher gab es nur die kleine und die große Schwebrenke im See,die landläufig als Riedlinge und Reinanken bekannt sind!
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern,als wir mit selbstgebauten Hegenen die ersten 
Reinanken fingen,liefen die Berufsfischer zum Forst und wollten ein Fangverbot auf diese Fischarten für Sportfischer durchsetzen!Na ja,mich interessierte dann die Fischerei in der vom See auslaufenden Traun wesentlich mehr und aufgrund der Preissituation verlegte ich dann meine fischereilichen Ambitionen in die Gewässer des Stiftes Lambach ,in Traun und Ager ! Noch ein Plus zum Traunsee: Der damalige Obmann des Sportfischereivereines(ca.450 Mitglieder),ein guter Freund von mir,kaufte
aus der Hamburger Gegend großwüchsige Besatzbarsche mit Einzelgewichten von bis zu 2kg,die den verbutteten Bestand gut auffrischten und ich konnte auch in den Jahren danach in der Traun in Lambach Exemplare bis 1,5 kg mit dem Streamer fangen!#6
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Albrecht (24. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi Gismowolf,
damals war die Fischerei sicher um einiges besser, aber es fällt mir auf daß die Barsche in den letzten Jahren wieder besser abwachsen.
Wo hast du denn bevorzugt auf Großbarsch gefischt?

Die Ager vom Stift Lambach habe ich letztes Jahr auch befischt, aber die Qualität des Bachforellenbesatzes hat mich nicht überzeugt.

Ich werde die Forellensaison am 4. April mit einem 4-tägigen Gmundner Traun Trip einweihen (ist unter der Woche spottbillig). Hoffentlich ist das Schmelzwasser bis dahin durch...

LG,
Al


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi Albrecht!
Wann hast Du im Vorjahr in der Ager gefischt?(Ich meine das Monat?)Es wurden zwar 
im April Bachforellen ausgesetzt,die waren aber alle unter 25 cm!!Ca.Ende Juli wurden dann nochmal BF mit Größen von über 30cm nachgesetzt.Aber an den guten Standplätzen (z.B.beim Ausrinnen des Werkskanales des KW Glatzing und an den übrigen Stellen,wo Löcher im Schliergrund ausgespült sind),da sind immer einige gute Stamm-oder Standforellen zu fangen !Vor Einigen Jahren wurden Seeforellen gesetzt,aber das letzte große Hochwasser hat die in die Donau mitgenommen.Das Traurige ist nur,daß die Laichplätze der BF von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger werden!!
Es erhärtet sich der Verdacht,daß auch die befruchteten BF - Eier ,die von den Auf-Züchtern(!!) gekauft werden,so wie die der Mastforellen im Eipunktstadium mit Wärme behandelt werden,damit sie schneller wachsen!Das Fatale daran ist,daß der Großteil der geschlüpften Brut dann unfruchtbar bleibt!!Über dieses Problem habe ich anläßlich der Hohen Jagd u.Fischereimesse in Salzburg mit einem Fachmann aus der Zuchtanstalt in Kreuzstein(Scharfling)gesprochen,der mir das bestätigt hat!Die Bewirtschafter wissen leider nicht immer oder fast gar nicht,welche Besatzfische sie kaufen!!(ich meine mit welchem Generbgut)In Ager und Traun im Bereich zwischen dem Traunfall und Wels gibt es fast keine Jungforellen mehr zu beobachten!!
Zu den Großbarschen: Die meisten habe ich unterhalb der Binderwehr in der Traun in Stadl Paura im Auslauftümpel,dort wo sich die Kehrwasserströmung in Richtung linkes Ufer bewegt und dann entlang der Granitsteine nach oben rinnt,gefangen!Die stehen unter den vielen Granitsteinen und lauern auf Nahrung,die dort angeschwemmt wird!!Fische dort mit einem Rehhaarstreamer mit 3 gekoppelten schweren Streamersinktips(graue Farbe),damit Du auf den Grund kommst und zupfe gegen die Strömung entlang der Uferbefestigung!!!Dort habe ich auch vor einigen Jahren einen Zander mit gut 2,5 kg gefangen!!Die Nächste gute Barschstelle ist unterhalb der Brücke in Stadl Paura am linken Ufer,dort wo´s dann steil abfällt!Die Fische stehen dort auch in der Uferbefestigung.Das ist der Vorteil der damals verwendeten Granitsteine!Irgend so ein Pseudofachmann der Flußbauleitung hat ja schon vor Jahren Konglomeratsteine dafür verwendet,die dann zerfallen und keinerlei Unterstand bilden,sondern meines Erachtens 
eine sterile Uferlandschaft erzeugen und sich sehr fischfeindlich auswirken!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Albrecht (30. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hallo gismowolf,
ich habe in der Strecke oberhalb des Zusammenflusses mit der Traun gefischt.
Den Monat weis ich nicht mehr, war aber im Hochsommer.
Die meisten Bachforellen waren ca. 35cm lang und ziemlich grau, die Flossen waren auch recht fransig.
Dei kleinen Forellen hingegen waren schön gefärbt.
Darum habe ich bei den 35ern auf Besatz getippt.

Danke für die Barschplätze, die werde ich bei etwas niedrigerem Wasserstand, heuer einmal abklopfen.


Im Traunsee ging bei mir heuer noch gar nix (ziemlich angestaubt). 
Aber wenn das Wetter morgen paßt werde ich nocheinmal mit der 9er auf Hecht loßziehen (ab Übermorgen ist Schonzeit).

LG,
Al


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

na dann ein kräftiges petri al:m
möge die übung gelingen!
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (31. März 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Petri Dank, leider hats nix gebracht.
Ich bin heute den halben Tag herumgerudert und habe jede flache Bucht mit Streamer und Blinker beackert aber es hat nicht sollen sein.

Zumindest war das Wetter fein...


----------



## gismowolf (1. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi Albrecht!
Nachdem wir heuer einen so tollen Winter hatten,wird voraussichtlich Schneeschmelzwasser bis ca.Mitte Juni fließen!!Das heißt,daß die Traun so lange extrem hoch fließen wird und die Wassertemperaturen auch im Mai noch sehr niedrig sein werden!Bei diesem Wasserstand(ca.1-1,5m über Normalpegel)stehen dann die Fische gerne im Strömungsschatten von Felsen und auch in den Kehrwässern im Uferbereich.Darauf sollte man sich einstellen!!


----------



## Albrecht (2. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi Gismowolf,
so tragisch ist die Situation hier nicht.
Die Gmundner Traun ist seit einer Woche am fallen und ist gut befischbar (zumindest mit Streamern) ich habe zwar auf der HP des Landes etwas von 220cm gelesen (normal ca 100), aber mir scheint der Wasserstand maximal 0,5m über (meiner Ansicht nach) perfekt.
Das Schererwasser ist übrigens ziemlich klar und gut befischbar.

LG,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (2. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Wow ... schöne Spot Al ! Schade für ein solche "fishing trip" ...

Oh and ich sehe ein Ashura .... die Ashura 7' oder kurzer .... Mir gefällt die Lucky Craft Plugging Performance besser .. aber die Ashura ist auch gut, ich finde es ist ein bischen weniger kraftig (ich weiss nicht wie man es sagt) ... Jackall macht aber guten Produkten ... und zwar guten Kunstködern (Mask, Mikey, Smashminnow, Squirrel und so weiter) :k 

Oh und seid ihr sicher, dass wir Schneeschmelzwasser bis ca.Mitte Juni haben werden ? |uhoh: #d  

Max


----------



## gismowolf (2. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

@Albrecht
Im Schererwasser wurden früher immer die schönsten Seeforellen gefangen,die man am Traunsee"LACHSL"nennt!
Weißt Du,für mich ist halt das Schmelzwasser schon ein bißchen ungut,weil wenn ich im
Mai mehr als 2Std im Wasser steh,spür ich die Kälte aufgrund der 5mm Neoprenwathose nicht,aber am nächsten Tag komm ich dann wegen der Kreuzschmerzen fast nicht hoch!!
Da geh ich dann lieber in die Ager,die ist um diese Zeit schon längst ohne Schneewasser und daher wesentlich wärmer!!Ich hoffe,daß die Truttas den Winter gut überstanden haben und wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit dann meine Streamer heftig attackieren werden!:q #h


----------



## Farina (6. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Albrecht!
> Ich habe von 1953 bis 1973 in Gmunden gelebt,gewohnt und gefischt!Der Traunsee ist zwar einer der schönsten Seen im Alpenvorland,aber auch einer der kältesten!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gismowolf (6. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hi Farina!!
Es freut mich,daß Du so schöne und erfreuliche Urlaubserinnerungen hast!!:q :q 
Zu Zeiten,als der Fischmeister Grill dieses Gebiet inklusive der Koppentraun bewirtschaftet hat,war ich auch öfter dort und auch mir hat es sehr gut gefallen.
Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch dieses Monstrum von Seeforelle(Präparat) gesehen haben,die glaube ich so um 23kg gewogen hat!? 
Aber hast Du am Traunsee beim Traunausrinnen noch die alte Wehrlandschaft zwischen den dort befindlichen Mühlen gekannt??Wo über den brausenden Wassern 
ein Fußgängersteg kreuz und quer hinwegführte??Wo Charles Ritz und viele andere 
Meister und Könner mit der Fliegenrute unter dem Guiding von Fischmeister Hans Gebetsroither ihre Lachsln gefangen haben?? 
Ich glaube,da würdest auch Du einen anderen Eindruck gewonnen haben!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Farina (6. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hallo Wolfgang,

nein kenne ich leider nicht, zu dieser Zeit bin ich mit Lederhose und vollgeschissenen Windeln im Gullingbach:v und Putterersee rumgerannt!!!

Kenne das steir. Salzkammergut seit meiner frühesten Jugend und habe mich dort immer sehr wohl gefühlt. Fische erst seit 6 Jahren mit der Fliege.

Mit der Koppentraun.....das war ein Witz, traumhaftes Wasser#6 


Gruß Farina


----------



## Albrecht (8. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hallo Leute,
melde mich von 4 Tagen Gumndner Traun zurück.
Die Bedingungen waren super (so wie die Fänge).

Ich sag nur die Metermarke wurde geknackt...

Fotos und Bericht folgen.

TL,
Al


----------



## Albrecht (11. April 2005)

*AW: Traunsee*

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe meinen Bericht unter "Fliegenfischen" eingstellt.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Petri,
Al


----------

